# 4" X 10' of Copper L



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

I wanted to ask if anyone happens to come across someone selling a piece of 4" X 10' Copper L pipe, to lat me know. It went missing not to long ago. Of course everyone knows nothing about it ! A bit on the frustrating side. Just to be polite !!:furious:


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I have 10' of 2.5" and 10' or so of 3", so no help there. Hate to hear of a thief taking a man's means of making a living.


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

dhal22- Unfortunate as it it is, these days to have a completely honest crew is almost unimaginable. Then again I live in New Jersey. No not all people in NJ are like that. There just seems to be a higher percentage of people like that in the bigger city areas. It happens everywhere though. I used to live in Northern Maine. I mean so far north , the border with Canada was a ten minute drive. I had a 14'X70' mobile home that I lived in stolen off my 52 acres ! Imagine someone driving down the road with a mobile home 14'X70' that did not belong to them. You have to get permits to drive over size loads there, obviously. Still scratchin' my head over that one. The people I had rented it to over the years had taken advantage of me because I was so far away. I lived there and renovated it. Had a pitched roof and spent $8K. Last renter had stolen everything including the kitchen sink. Water heater, oil fired hot air furnace,100 Amp panel, well pump, sewage ejector for septic system, w.c.,basin, tub, wall to wall carpet. All relatively new.
Anything they didn't take they smashed. At least they couldn't steal my property. Just have to worry no one is cutting my trees!! Hope to move up there ,build a house, when we retire. (If I can retire)
Oh well, sorry to be off topic.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I tried the rental property idea a few years ago. The oddest of many unreal issues was having 10 yr old carpet stolen out of 1 of my houses. I go to meet a future tenant and the carpet is gone. I had installed the carpet new when i bought the house so i knew it was 10 yrs old. The neighbors assumed it was a carpet contractor and didn't consider the absurd fact that is was being stolen. Anyway, in the midst of the theft the thieves truck got stuck and slid into a tree, they had to have it pulled off with a tow truck. They were long gone when I showed up to laugh at them.

No more rental properties for me.


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

dhal22- Same for me, 'No more rental properties" . Just don't have the personality nor the stomach to be a landlord. I really believe that if your a decent person, there are many people that just look for that to take advantage of. I do believe in Karma. Your story of them sliding into the tree after stealing your carpet is proof that Karma does exist !! How pitiful is it to steal a 10 year old carpet ?????


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

HonestPlumb said:


> dhal22- Same for me, 'No more rental properties" . Just don't have the personality nor the stomach to be a landlord. I really believe that if your a decent person, there are many people that just look for that to take advantage of. I do believe in Karma. Your story of them sliding into the tree after stealing your carpet is proof that Karma does exist !! How pitiful is it to steal a 10 year old carpet ?????


My south Jersey brother in law does very very well with his 5 or so rental properties. But he mows the lawns, does the repairs, etc, etc, stuff I don't have the time or desire for.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

dhal22 said:


> My south Jersey brother in law does very very well with his 5 or so rental properties. But he mows the lawns, does the repairs, etc, etc, stuff I don't have the time or desire for.


That's Cuz yer a ******* Dallas fan!;-) ;-)


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

dhal22- Jersey Shore is a sure thing. Everyone and their brother is renting down there. Now since "The Jersey Shore" show came out, it is even worse. We both live in Jersey and I don't pretend that it isn't extremely overcrowded with some of the most obnoxious people in the world ! I would imagine you feel the same. It is a double edged sword though, there has always been plenty of work. I live in a commuter town full of Wall Street bullies. At least they think they are bullies. I have been doing it 30 years and know all the BS tricks there are, when it comes time to pay !! It is amazing how they think " How smart can the plumber be ? He's a plumber" Well if your so much smarter than me, how come your calling me cause you don't have any heat ????


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

mccmech said:


> That's Cuz yer a ******* Dallas fan!;-) ;-)


I wear SPF 50 to keep the neck from turning red.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Honestplumb, that straight out blows, I think I would go ballistic driving all over canadia trying to find it.


----------

